# DIY Nutty flavours. Which is best?



## ivc_mixer (28/9/17)

When I just started mixing I attempted to make a few nutty flavoured juices. Bad, bad idea. It almost put me off DIY'ing as the mixes were, to put it nicely, terrible. Since then I have not made any recipes which contain any form of nuttiness excluding TFA Peanut Butter. But I have decided it is now time again to try my hand at nutty flavoured juices but with so many concentrates out there, which am I to buy? Alas, the budget is limited otherwise I would have bought like 10 different ones.

I see a _lot _of recipes using FW Hazelnut, so that one is clearly included in the list (or shouldn't it?). Then there's FW Butter Pecan, FA Nut Mix and who knows what else. Then you have the other half of the spectrum like FW Macadamia Nut which contains a form of sugar (apparently) so may not be the best to use.

Excuse the tags, but I want to order today to get tomorrow if possible... 
@RichJB @KZOR @Rude Rudi @Oceanic Vapes 

Please help

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (28/9/17)

FW hazelnut is the shit use it regularly

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (28/9/17)

FA Pistachio and FA Almond are worth your while.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (28/9/17)

FA Almond
FA or TFA Pistachio
FW or FA Hazelnut, FW is creamier, FA is more authentic nut
TFA PB, accent with TFA Toasted Almond
FW or PUR Butter Pecan, FW is buttery, PUR is straight pecan
FA Peanut or Flv PB, which is apparently more like dry roasted peanuts with the skins on than a PB

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/9/17)

What he said.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lawrence A (28/9/17)

Not to hijack this thread, but where does Acetyl Pyrazine fit in here. I have a recipe calling for it and want to know if it is something that can be subbed or if it is a must have/use? 

I believe it adds a nutty vibe to your juice, but if used too much, can quickly turn into a corn chip flavor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/17)

As I am a big fan of FW, I ordered their Hazelnut and Butter Pecan and then some FA Almond. Should be a good start I'd say.

Thanks to everyone for all the input

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but where does Acetyl Pyrazine fit in here. I have a recipe calling for it and want to know if it is something that can be subbed or if it is a must have/use?
> 
> I believe it adds a nutty vibe to your juice



Good question Lawrence. I know about as much about it as you do. I have used it before, but in 0.5% for that exact nutty bready type flavour, but I have not used it enough to comment really

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (28/9/17)

Lawrence A said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but where does Acetyl Pyrazine fit in here. I have a recipe calling for it and want to know if it is something that can be subbed or if it is a must have/use?
> 
> I believe it adds a nutty vibe to your juice, but if used too much, can quickly turn into a corn chip flavor.



My personal experience/opinion on tfa ap is that it adds a grainy texture and adds dryness if that makes sence... also use it at 0.5% to 1% it goes a long way but if a mix asks for it dont sub it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lawrence A (28/9/17)

Thanks for the feedback @ivc_mixer and @Friep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Patrick (28/9/17)

If you're into tobaccos, then I would suggest FA Glory which has a dry, roasted peanut quality.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Friep (28/9/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> As I am a big fan of FW, I ordered their Hazelnut and Butter Pecan and then some FA Almond. Should be a good start I'd say.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the input



Now the question is what is your plans with these flavours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/17)

The sad part is I have not figured that out yet... I want to make Bust-a-nut, but have not looked at many other recipes. The feeling to want to make nutties struck me today and I am a very impulsive mixer. Just two days ago I bought a bunch of bubblegum flavours as I had a Bubblegum Steri-stumpie this weekend and now I _have_ to remake it...

But I have a big mixing weekend ahead of me, so will figure out something by then. Will keep everyone posted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Friep (28/9/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> The sad part is I have not figured that out yet... I want to make Bust-a-nut, but have not looked at many other recipes. The feeling to want to make nutties struck me today and I am a very impulsive mixer. Just two days ago I bought a bunch of bubblegum flavours as I had a Bubblegum Steri-stumpie this weekend and now I _have_ to remake it...
> 
> But I have a big mixing weekend ahead of me, so will figure out something by then. Will keep everyone posted.



Nice I kind of impulse buy and forget what I wanted to make. Saw something somewhere about an almond milk recipe can't find now but will have a look and think @Tanja has a butter pecan recipe can't find it now 6 min to nock off...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (28/9/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> The sad part is I have not figured that out yet... I want to make Bust-a-nut, but have not looked at many other recipes. The feeling to want to make nutties struck me today and I am a very impulsive mixer. Just two days ago I bought a bunch of bubblegum flavours as I had a Bubblegum Steri-stumpie this weekend and now I _have_ to remake it...
> 
> But I have a big mixing weekend ahead of me, so will figure out something by then. Will keep everyone posted.



The only advise on Bust a Nut = do not sub ANYTHING. Make is EXACTLY as per the recipe and let it steep...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tanja (28/9/17)

Friep said:


> Nice I kind of impulse buy and forget what I wanted to make. Saw something somewhere about an almond milk recipe can't find now but will have a look and think @Tanja has a butter pecan recipe can't find it now 6 min to nock off...


Butter pecan custard wonderfulness on ELR
Butter almond custard on ATF 
KZOR nutterz on ELR 
Those are some of my favorites... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (28/9/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> The sad part is I have not figured that out yet... I want to make Bust-a-nut, but have not looked at many other recipes. The feeling to want to make nutties struck me today and I am a very impulsive mixer. Just two days ago I bought a bunch of bubblegum flavours as I had a Bubblegum Steri-stumpie this weekend and now I _have_ to remake it...
> 
> But I have a big mixing weekend ahead of me, so will figure out something by then. Will keep everyone posted.


Off topic from the nutty flavors, but related to your Bubblegum Steri-Stumpie quest. I haven't actually mixed @Ezekiel's bubblegum milk recipe as is (I don't have the TFA Root Beer or the two TFA milks, and I don't really see me using them in anything else), but TFA Cantaloupe definitely works well as a bubblegum-y base. This recipe might be a good place to start then, perhaps:

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-39#post-327688

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (28/9/17)

Friep said:


> Nice I kind of impulse buy and forget what I wanted to make. Saw something somewhere about an almond milk recipe can't find now but will have a look and think @Tanja has a butter pecan recipe can't find it now 6 min to nock off...


This one maybe? https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/2358#vanilla_almond_milk_by_vurve

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (28/9/17)

Andre said:


> This one maybe? https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/2358#vanilla_almond_milk_by_vurve



Seriously awesome recipe, well worth making

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/17)

Now you've made me hungry... I have had a vanilla almond milk once at a restaurant - for the life of me I cannot remember where - and it was delicious! So to remake that in a vape... I can almost taste it already! Thank you everyone and hold thumbs that this time I get it right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

While we're on nutty flavours, has anyone made a juice that tastes just like Peanut Butter?

I love Black Cat Peanut Butter - crunchy version. Am wondering if it's flavour would translate well into a vape?

@Tanja , don't you also like peanut butter?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (29/9/17)

Silver said:


> While we're on nutty flavours, has anyone made a juice that tastes just like Peanut Butter?
> 
> I love Black Cat Peanut Butter - crunchy version. Am wondering if it's flavour would translate well into a vape?
> 
> @Tanja , don't you also like peanut butter?


I love peanut butter vapes!
I have a Peanut butter Ice cream that's steeping now... and I love KZOR's Nutterz recipe... I am forever on the hunt for more peanut butter recipes... I also have a peanut brittle recipe that is quite nice...
Then of course the peanut butter and banana combinations... YUMMMM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Tanja said:


> I love peanut butter vapes!
> I have a Peanut butter Ice cream that's steeping now... and I love KZOR's Nutterz recipe... I am forever on the hunt for more peanut butter recipes... I also have a peanut brittle recipe that is quite nice...
> Then of course the peanut butter and banana combinations... YUMMMM



Thanks @Tanja !
Which one tastes the closest to normal peanut butter to you?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (29/9/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Tanja !
> Which one tastes the closest to normal peanut butter to you?


I have to sadly admit... none of them... Although I have not tried out the peanut butter ice cream yet. All the others are mixed with quite a lot of other stuff, but with peanut butter as the main profile... Not pure peanut butter though...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Tanja said:


> I have to sadly admit... none of them... Although I have not tried out the peanut butter ice cream yet. All the others are mixed with quite a lot of other stuff, but with peanut butter as the main profile... Not pure peanut butter though...



Ok cool
Let us know how the PB ice cream goes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tanja (29/9/17)

Silver said:


> Ok cool
> Let us know how the PB ice cream goes


Will do

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strontium (29/9/17)

Tanja said:


> I love peanut butter vapes!
> I have a Peanut butter Ice cream that's steeping now... and I love KZOR's Nutterz recipe... I am forever on the hunt for more peanut butter recipes... I also have a peanut brittle recipe that is quite nice...
> Then of course the peanut butter and banana combinations... YUMMMM



Peanut brittle??? Pls share, everyone I've tried has been kak, desperate for a good one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tanja (29/9/17)

Strontium said:


> Peanut brittle??? Pls share, everyone I've tried has been kak, desperate for a good one.


Found it here somewhere on the forum... Can't remember who's recipe it is...

*Peanut Brittle*
CAP Vanilla Custard V1 2.00%
FA Marshmallow 2.00%
TFA Caramel (Original) 2.00%
TFA Dulche de Leche 1.50%
TFA Graham Cracker Clear 2.00%
TFA Peanut Butter 6.00%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (3/10/17)

Fw hazelnut 
Fa almond 
Tfa pistacio 
Tfa toasted almond 
Fw butter pecan 

A etyl parazine is used as an additive slight, nutty grain.. Not to be used any higher than 0.5% unless you want big corn bites. 

These are my favourite nutty flavours.. There are many more and each will have its unique qualities.. You have to just vheck them out and see if they are suitable for the profile you are going for


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn (3/10/17)

Silver said:


> While we're on nutty flavours, has anyone made a juice that tastes just like Peanut Butter?
> 
> I love Black Cat Peanut Butter - crunchy version. Am wondering if it's flavour would translate well into a vape?
> 
> @Tanja , don't you also like peanut butter?


Sure yes.. Little tfa peanur butter at around the 7-8ish mark, dash of AP.. And you pretty much have a perfect pb base. You can sub for flv peanut butter but then use mush lower (1.5-2.5ish)

Flv thou has almost a more relistic peanut butter that borders on being grainy and earthy. I Really prefer tfa as it is quite a bit more pasty and creamy

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/17)

zandernwn said:


> Sure yes.. Little tfa peanur butter at around the 7-8ish mark, dash of AP.. And you pretty much have a perfect pb base. You can sub for flv peanut butter but then use mush lower (1.5-2.5ish)
> 
> Flv thou has almost a more relistic peanut butter that borders on being grainy and earthy. I Really prefer tfa as it is quite a bit more pasty and creamy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Thanks @zandernwn 
Will keep this in mind for when I become a crazy scientist!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (3/10/17)

Tanja said:


> Found it here somewhere on the forum... Can't remember who's recipe it is...
> 
> *Peanut Brittle*
> CAP Vanilla Custard V1 2.00%
> ...


I would think flv peanut butter may be a better option to use.. You can also try hangsen as it have that almost burnt caramel note too.(easy does it)

Fa caramel of tfa caramel candy i would think is a good place to start fir the carmalised bits and a sub% of brown sugar. 0.1% of fa maple (10%) dilution will help impart that syruppy tone

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (3/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @zandernwn
> Will keep this in mind for when I become a crazy scientist!


No better time than now 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

